# What to expect in the field



## LadyMcGhee (Jul 24, 2013)

I am about to graduate with an associates in applied science for medical billing and coding, and I was wondering what could I expect going into the field?


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 28, 2013)

Let me start by saying do not get frustrated with being new to billing/coding. What I mean is that you're going to see that most practices and hospitals say they want you to have 2+ years of billing/coding experience. Don't let this detour you from becoming a biller/coder. What it means is that you're probably going to have to take a foot in the door job in order to become a biller/coder like I did and many others aside of me. I started as a receptionist and worked my way into coding within about a year. I've only been coding for office visits for about 8 months and they already want me to moving to billing/coding for surgeries! Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## LadyMcGhee (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you for the insight


----------



## sansdust (Aug 2, 2013)

It is frustrating because everyone usually wants 2+ years experience, *BUT APPLY ANY WAY!!*  That's what I did and I sold myself...told them I am capable & want to learn and that I am a clean slate which will allow them to train me however they want.  Just be confident!!! They hired me right then and there. That was my first coding job as an Air Ambulance Coder back in 2010.

Did the same thing with my current job here at McKesson Corporation!!  I have been here as an Anesthesia Coder for about a year and a half now.

Good luck and don't get discouraged!!! 

Sandy Stephens, CPC


----------



## npricercm (Aug 3, 2013)

sansdust said:


> It is frustrating because everyone usually wants 2+ years experience, *BUT APPLY ANY WAY!!*  That's what I did and I sold myself...told them I am capable & want to learn and that I am a clean slate which will allow them to train me however they want.  Just be confident!!! They hired me right then and there. That was my first coding job as an Air Ambulance Coder back in 2010.
> 
> Did the same thing with my current job here at McKesson Corporation!!  I have been here as an Anesthesia Coder for about a year and a half now.
> 
> ...




Sandy,

I could not agree more!!  A list of local billing companies was provided to my local chapter CPC-A.  She made some cold calls.  Got an interview.  She took the company tests and thought that was the end of it.  A few days later, she was was offered a job!!  

I guess the moral to the story is:  You can't sell yourself if you haven't applied for a job and gotten that first interview.  

Nancy Price, CPC
Denver Chapter
President - 2013


----------



## devinmajor14 (Aug 7, 2013)

It's all about networking! Go to Dr offices and hospitals and introduce yourself. Let them know how excited you are about this field and how dedicated you are. I started off in the emergency room doing admits. I went to the coding dept. and introduced myself to the managers and told them how excited I was to be working in the hospital and that I also finished school for coding. A year later I was offered a coding position.


----------



## tachey (Aug 10, 2013)

sansdust said:


> It is frustrating because everyone usually wants 2+ years experience, *BUT APPLY ANY WAY!!*  That's what I did and I sold myself...told them I am capable & want to learn and that I am a clean slate which will allow them to train me however they want.  Just be confident!!! They hired me right then and there. That was my first coding job as an Air Ambulance Coder back in 2010.
> 
> Did the same thing with my current job here at McKesson Corporation!!  I have been here as an Anesthesia Coder for about a year and a half now.
> 
> ...


Hi Sansdust,

I am an interview next week with McKesson for anesthesia coder.  I've been coding anesthesia for over 8 years and I have a few questions of their expectations if you don't mind answering:

Do you code only the ASA code or both the ASA and CPT?
Are you also coding Anesthesia E & M?
Are the encounters in which you code from hand-written or transcribed?
I keep seeing on the board here that others employed with McKesson have to take a test after being hired; is that correct; if so was your test related to your specific specialty?
and finally...
What is the daily production?



Thanks 

Tachey


----------

